# T60 and freebsd 12.x



## ipfreak (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello guys:

I have an old laptop and got FreeBSD 12.2 installed. But I can't update it via freebsd-update(8). What version could I install to avoid this?

Thanks

_ip


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2021)

ipfreak said:


> I have an old laptop and got FreeBSD 12.2 installed. But I can't update it via freebsd-update(8).


What is the exact error message you're getting?


----------



## ipfreak (Jan 2, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What is the exact error message you're getting?





SirDice said:


> What is the exact error message you're getting?


This may be because upgrading **from** this platform (amd64)
or release (12-RELEASE) is unsupported by freebsd-update.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2021)

ipfreak said:


> This may be because upgrading **from** this platform (amd64)
> or release (12-RELEASE) is unsupported by freebsd-update.


Full command and error please.

I suspect you're trying to use `freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade` while you're already on 12.2-RELEASE. The `upgrade` option is to upgrade to a different version. If you just want to update your version use `freebsd-update fetch`.


```
fetch     Based on the currently installed world and the configuration
               options set, fetch all available binary updates.
```


```
upgrade   Fetch files necessary for upgrading to a new release.  Before
               using this command, make sure that you read the announcement
               and release notes for the new release in case there are any
               special steps needed for upgrading.  Note that this command may
               require up to 500 MB of space in workdir depending on which
               components of the FreeBSD base system are installed.
```

Please read freebsd-update(8).


----------



## ipfreak (Jan 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Full command and error please.
> 
> I suspect you're trying to use `freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade` while you're already on 12.2-RELEASE. The `upgrade` option is to upgrade to a different version. If you just want to update your version use `freebsd-update fetch`.
> 
> ...


i switched to an older version 11.3 (i386) and result is the same. here was what i have:


```
root@giraffe:/home/user # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

This may be because upgrading from this platform (i386)
or release (11.3-RELEASE) is unsupported by freebsd-update. Only
platforms with Tier 1 support can be upgraded by freebsd-update.
See https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/index.html for more info.

If unsupported, FreeBSD must be upgraded by source.

root@giraffe:/home/user #
root@giraffe:/home/user # dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE #0 r349754: Fri Jul  5 04:31:33 UTC 2019
    root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_800/final 356365) (based on LLVM 8.0.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz (1995.05-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x6f6  Family=0x6  Model=0xf  Stepping=6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  VT-x: HLT,PAUSE
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3132366848 (2987 MB)
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 3, 2021)

What if you use now : `freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade` ?


----------



## ipfreak (Jan 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Full command and error please.
> 
> I suspect you're trying to use `freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade` while you're already on 12.2-RELEASE. The `upgrade` option is to upgrade to a different version. If you just want to update your version use `freebsd-update fetch`.
> 
> ...




```
root@giraffe:/home/user # freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.4-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

This may be because upgrading from this platform (i386)
or release (11.3-RELEASE) is unsupported by freebsd-update. Only
platforms with Tier 1 support can be upgraded by freebsd-update.
See [URL]https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/index.html[/URL] for more info.

If unsupported, FreeBSD must be upgraded by source.


root@giraffe:/home/user # freebsd-update upgrade -r 12.2-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

This may be because upgrading from this platform (i386)
or release (11.3-RELEASE) is unsupported by freebsd-update. Only
platforms with Tier 1 support can be upgraded by freebsd-update.
See [URL]https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/index.html[/URL] for more info.

If unsupported, FreeBSD must be upgraded by source.
root@giraffe:/home/user #
```


----------



## ipfreak (Jan 3, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> What if you use now : `freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade` ?


the same.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hmm... it cant find any mirrors. I cant test it myself currently but i was able to do an update today, is your internet connection ok?


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
```

What is the output of `drill update.FreeBSD.org` ?



Spoiler: My result are





```
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, rcode: NOERROR, id: 5796
;; flags: qr rd ra ; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;; update.FreeBSD.org.    IN    A


;; ANSWER SECTION:
update.FreeBSD.org.    2357    IN    A    204.15.11.117
update.FreeBSD.org.    2357    IN    A    163.237.247.16


;; AUTHORITY SECTION:


;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:


;; Query time: 5 msec
;; SERVER: fd00::464e:6dff:fe7c:45d0
;; WHEN: Sun Jan  3 02:24:29 2021
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 68
```


----------



## freeBSDn (Jan 3, 2021)

Can't find mirrors, I'm sure it's not related. But dns changes today on the domain?

`doe@doe-sec:~$ dig soa freebsd.org +short
ns0.freebsd.org. hostmaster.freebsd.org. 2021010301 3600 900 1209600 3600`

Locate the router/server that supplies dhcp to the laptop and change the dns server settings to see if that resolves, maybe a bad cache?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2021)

ipfreak said:


> ```
> Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
> Fetching public key from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
> No mirrors remaining, giving up.
> ```


I agree with the others, there seems to be something wrong with your DNS and/or your network/internet connection. Definitely try the drill(1) command Alexander88207 posted and post the results.


----------

